# Lrc



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

The LRC Spring FT, to be held Apr 24, 2009 - Apr 26, 2009 in Elkton Md. closes tonight, April 14, at 11:59 CT. Enter on line through Entry Express

https://www.entryexpress.net/LoggedIn/Premiums/ViewPremium.aspx?eid=3061

john


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

The running order is now up.

https://www.entryexpress.net

john


----------



## zoomerang (Dec 4, 2007)

Open callbacks to land blind

1,3,6,7,8,9,11,12,13,16,18,20,21,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,31,33,35,38,40,42,43,44,47,49,50,52,53,54,56,59,61. Start with Dog #24.

Good Luck to all
Lois


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Qualifying callbacks to the Water Marks.

6, 9, 10, 11, 13, 17, 18, 21, 22, 23, 25--11 dogs

Test dog at 7:50 AM, 1st running dog at 8:00 AM sharp.

john


----------



## fnsret (Nov 12, 2003)

If any one is at the AM tomorrow morning. #50 has to scratch. I had foot surgery last week.

Thanks

Lee Nelson


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Lee I'm setting up the Am and will let them know. Hope you get well soon. Bob


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Qualifying placements:

1st-25, 2nd-22, 3rd-23 4th-6, RJ-10, JAMs-9, 11, 13, 17, and 21

My thanks to the judges Dan Rice and Bobby Davidson for giving up their weekend . Great job guys!

John


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Anyone have open placements or am callbacks


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

thunderdan said:


> Anyone have open placements or am callbacks


17 dogs were called back to the 4th: 1,3,7,9,13,16,20,24,35,43,47,50,52,53,54,56,and 61. The first dog to run was a dog named Jag (you may have heard of him) who completed the triple on the back pond at Rebel Ridge successfully with its flier and two retired guns. He hunted a little deep on the center bird but returned quickly to get the bird.

Jag was the only dog that had run when I left at about 4PM.


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Open placements:

1st #50 Rebel Ridge Devils Luck O/H Jeff Lyons
2nd #43 Coastal Midlife Drive Time O Dan Lawler H Ed Forry
3rd #7 FC AFC Rubie Begonia O/H Bart Clark
4th # FC AFC Lil Mac's Black River Rabbit MH O/H Charlie Hayden
RJ # 8 FC Rebel Ridge Whistlin Dixie O/H Lyn Yelton
Jams 3, 13, 20, 24, 47, 52, 53

Am Call backs to the water blind at Rebel Ridge at 8am

3, 5, 6, 9, 12, 14, 16, 19, 20, 30, 36, 38, 39, 42, 43, 44, 49, 51, 52, 57

Qual Placements

1st 25 Yellow Jackets Racer O/H Nancy Sills
2nd 22 Greenwing Tall Timber O/H Craig Stonesifer
3rd 23 I'm Not From Texas O Charles DeMatteo
4th #6 Rebel Ridge One Sweet Ride Jeff Lyons / Lyn Yelton
Jams 9, 11 13 17 21


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Just got a phone call from someone at the test. 
Unofficial amateur results:
1st #20 Rough/Gary Unger
2nd #14 Talla/Dave Opseth
3rd #49 Sly/Elizabeth Dixon
4th #3 Jinx/Jeff Lyons
RJ #38 Sweets/Newt Cropper

Don't have all the jams, but 13 finished. Maybe someone will post those later. Congratulations to all.


----------



## tucquantillman (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats to Jeff Lyons for an Open 1st and a Am 4th in the same weekend and for earning Jinx her AFC!!! Congrats as well to Dave Opseth for his Am 2nd and Open Jam for AFC Talla. Great weekend guys.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

lbbuckler said:


> Just got a phone call from someone at the test.
> Unofficial amateur results:
> 1st #20 Rough/Gary Unger
> 2nd #14 Talla/Dave Opseth
> ...


Congratulations to all. It couldn't happen to a bunch of nicer people and dogs.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Way to go Jeff and Jinx on your open win !! Rebel Ridge has put together an awesome team this year.

Dan and Ed congrats on Jag's secound !!!!


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Am JAM's 5, 9. 19, 30, 42, 43, 51, 57


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Jeff Edwards also won the derby w/ Tom Ford's Tuquan's Rennen Ryker and a forth with Louie and Kara Rouleau's Tuquan's Ode to Sweetness ( Payton)

Congratulations to all

Bob


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks John. Hope that everyone enjoyed the test. It was a great weekend and I can't say enough about the LRC group. Good job guys, the whole weekend was a blast and no holdups what so ever. Thanks to the marshalls, birdboys, flyer guns, and setup crew. Great weather also. Congrats also to everyone who placed or finished. A huge congrats to the Rebel Ridge crew with a Derby 2nd, Open WIN, and Amateur 4th. Also to Nancy Sills on the Q win and to Jeff Edwards on the derby win and 4th. Good job guys.


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

What Bobby said!! It was a hoot to judge this trial. Everyone, workers and participants were so gracious and helpful.

Dan Rice


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Jeff do you have pics of the Open Test dog for the water marks??? Katie


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Hey Jeff do you have pics of the Open Test dog for the water marks??? Katie


Are these what you had in mind?

Cookie and Katie









Cookie:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice pics!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

YardleyLabs said:


> Are these what you had in mind?
> 
> Cookie and Katie
> 
> ...


Nice!

I think I see a new avatar in Katie's future...


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

YES!!!! I love Em! Thanks!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

jeff t. said:


> Nice!
> 
> I think I see a new avatar in Katie's future...


Jeff T- You got that right she is Momma's Baby! Katie


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> I think I see a new avatar in Katie's future...


Yeah, Katy needs to get rid of that "Butcher" or "Butcherette" pic so she won't be reminded of...her butchering.

And Jeff G., can you photoshop the water out of Katy's new avatar so some of us won't have to be reminded of our open water*loo*...;-)

MG


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Yeah, Katy needs to get rid of that "Butcher" or "Butcherette" pic so she won't be reminded of...her butchering.
> 
> And Jeff G., can you photoshop the water out of Katy's new avatar so some of us won't have to be reminded of our open water*loo*...;-)
> 
> MG


I know you're not going to suggest that this poor innocent had anything to do with a waterloo......


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Never, never, never...only when she sees white, she *wants* to see white that's different than the backdrop for a dry pop...










MG


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Congrats To Jeff Edwards and Tucquan Retrievers for his derby win and placement AND for jamming Tillman's very first all age event. We are very proud of you here at Marshtown!!!
Bridget Bodine


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I have posted photos from the LRC Open at http://jeffgoodwin.com/LRC-200904-Open/

I will post photos from the Qual tomorrow.

To see individual photos more clearly,click on the gallery view button at the bottom right side of the display.


----------



## tucquantillman (Sep 25, 2007)

Jeff,

As always your photos are first class. I would like to contact you to discuss tell me how.

Jeff


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I have posted photos from the fourth series of the LRC Qualifying at http://jeffgoodwin.com/LRC-Qual-200904/. Note the photo of the bug getting ready to bite John Fallon in the nose.


----------

